# slovosled: zvratná slovesa



## Jagorr

Ahoj. Narazil jsem na následující větu a znovu jsem se přesvědčil v tom, že slovosled české věty není nic pro slabé: 
_
Podle studií kvalita tlumočení po 30 minutách rapidně klesá. Proto je potřeba, aby se v kabině tlumočníci mohli se střídat._

Dokonce i rodilý mluvčí si není jistý. Hurá. Jsem na tom stejně jako rodilý mluvčí! Ale to přece není možné, že by pravidla slovosledu nebyly nikde výstižně popsány.
Řekl bych _aby tlumočníci v kabině mohli se střídat _anebo _aby tlumočníci v kabině se mohli střídat_... 

Ale jak to může být s částicí _se_ v této větě? 
A znali byste příručku, kterou bych se mohl řídit kdykoliv?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

_



			Proto je potřeba, aby se v kabině tlumočníci mohli *se* střídat.
		
Click to expand...

 _
The second "se" before "střídat" is a mistake. The sentence as written doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jagorr

A kdyby tam zůstalo to druhé a ne první?


----------



## jazyk

Vidím docela často takové chyby v psané češtině.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The sentence would probably sound clumsy, if not wrong. The reflexive pronoun "se" usually has to be the second element (not necessarily the second word) in the clause.  But word order in Czech is very significant in conveying the "new information" emphasis, that's why one relatively short clause can often be written in several different word orders.



> Word* ord*_*er*: The reflexive pronoun SE (as well as SI) is one of “enclitics“, i.e. unstressed words being placed at the second position, i.e. immediately following the introductory nominal or adverbial phrase (no matter how many words the phrase consists of)._ (Karel Tahal, A Grammar of Czech as a Foreign Language, Factum.cz, 2010)



I'm not sure we can formulate watertight "rules". We have to look at each sentence on its own merit and in its proper context, because only then can we understand what exactly constitutes the complete sense element being given prominence in the given context.

There's quite an interesting discussion on the options for the position of "se" here: *word order question *(myczechrepublic.com) where, for example, a native speaker allows all the following as correct ...


> Nebyl jsem schopen se sám rozhodnout.
> Nebyl jsem schopen se rozhodnout sám.
> Nebyl jsem schopen sám se rozhodnout.
> Nebyl jsem schopen rozhodnout se sám.
> Nebyl jsem sám schopen se rozhodnout.
> Nebyl jsem sám se schopen rozhodnout.
> Nebyl jsem sám schopen rozhodnout se.
> Nebyl jsem se schopen rozhodnout sám.
> Nebyl jsem se schopen sám rozhodnout.


... depending, as I mentioned, on what sense the speaker wants to emphasise.


----------



## Pavlous

Ahoj,
Podle studií kvalita tlumočení po 30 minutách rapidně klesá. Proto je potřeba, aby se v kabině tlumočníci mohli se střídat
Možná to bude lépe vidět, když změníme pořadí slov ve větě:
Proto je potřeba, aby se tlumočníci mohli střídat v kabině. (Tato věta se mi zdá nejvíce použitelná)
Proto je potřeba, aby tlumočníci se mohli střídat v kabině. 

Dalším příkladem může být:
Honzík si myslel, že koně si hrají pouze v lese.
Já bych řekl, že Tataři si mysleli na vpád do Evropy.
Já si nehvízdám, ale ptáčci si hvízdají.

Doporučil bych používat tyto zájmena ihned po podmětu (*Já si nehvízdám*)
A v případě vět vedlejších nejspíš také *(ptáčci si hvízdají)*

Pro případ *aby *je vysvětlení trochu složitější. Doporučuji toto aby - Slovník současné češtiny | Lingea s.r.o.


----------



## Jagorr

Dalo by se říct, že podmět se preferuje teprve v druhé pozici po _*aby*_ (tedy až po částicí nebo slovesu)

Neboli:
_Vejce naměkko se vaří tak, aby byl(1) žloutek(2) tekutý . 
Vejce naměkko se vaří tak, aby žloutek byl  tekutý. _((  ))

, kdežto po _*že *_musí podmět následovat hned?

Neboli:
_Dalo by se říct, že podmět *se *preferuje teprve v druhé pozici po aby?   _(správně, protože zaprvé jde podmět "podmět", potom částice "se")
Honzík si myslel, že si koně hrají pouze v lese.


----------



## Pavlous

Jagorr said:


> Dalo by se říct, že podmět se preferuje teprve v druhé pozici po _*aby*_ (tedy až po částicí nebo slovesu)
> 
> Neboli:
> _Vejce naměkko se vaří tak, aby byl(1) žloutek(2) tekutý .
> Vejce naměkko se vaří tak, aby žloutek byl  tekutý. _((  ))
> 
> , kdežto po _*že *_musí podmět následovat hned?
> 
> Neboli:
> _Dalo by se říct, že podmět *se *preferuje teprve v druhé pozici po aby?  _(správně, protože zaprvé jde podmět "podmět", potom částice "se")
> Honzík si myslel, že si koně hrají pouze v lese.


Ano, se slovem aby je to zhruba tak. Komplikuje to navíc fakt, že slovo aby vytváří i osobní tvary (abys, abychom etc.)
Věta : Honzík si myslel, že si koně hrají pouze v lese. (Tato funguje taky)
Chtěl jsem tím pouze říct, že pokud hledáš nějaké pravidlo, tak se s tímhle pořadím ve většině případů nespleteš  
Další komplikace je, že to může takto fungovat pouze ve větách tohoto typu. Tj. pouze tam, kde nejsou modální slovesa.
Například já bych si vzal... (Kde sloveso modální modifikuje sloveso významové)


----------



## Jagorr

Ukazali jste dobrou cestu, díky, a určitě se k tomu ještě vrátím


----------



## Dunno002

Jagorr said:


> _Vejce naměkko se vaří tak, aby byl(1) žloutek(2) tekutý .
> Vejce naměkko se vaří tak, aby žloutek byl  tekutý. _((  ))


Ještě nezapomeňme na stylistické kladení důrazu, tedy zdali pisatel klade důraz na "žloutek" anebo na skutečnost, respektive "vlastnost".
Ve větě "_Vejce naměkko se vaří tak, aby byl *žloutek* tekutý." _Klademe důraz na žloutek, tedy tekuté může být vše okolo, ale zejména záleží na *existenci* právě žloutku (v jeho tekutém stavu). 
Zatímco ve větě:
_"Vejce naměkko se vaří tak, aby žloutek *byl* tekutý."_ je kladen důraz na vlastnost, tedy *vlastnost* žloutku, s jeho existencí se zde počítá jako se samozřejmostí, ale klade se důraz na jeho *vlastnost*.


----------

